# Safari, Firefox, IE... lequel ?



## Didjo (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour !
Voila je me posais la question, entre Safari, Firefox et IE, lequel génere le plus de problème ?
Chacun a ses petits défaut (que j'essaye de résoudre justement) et d'énorme qualité :
Safari
-ne bug jamais sur un site web
MAIS
-n'affiche pas les pages comme IE (ce qui est embêttant car je fais des sites internet et je ne peut pas voir comment les PC les voient) (pas très grave)
-les "signets" sont TRES mal gérés : pourquoi pas un petit tiroir comme IE ? C'est super pratique !!!

Firefox
-pareil que safari : ne plante jamais
MAIS
-affiche les pages comme safari (pas comme IE quoi)
-les signets sont encore plus mal gérés (même pas de tiroir qui prend toutela page comme safari, obligé d'ouvrir un menu contextuel)
-globalement, il est moche : curseur, liens... (ba si c'est important !)

IE (que j'utilise actuellement)
-affiche bien les pages
-les favoris sont très bien gérés
MAIS
-bug constament (et pour rien du tout...)

voila donc si vous avez des plug-in pour résoudre des problemes et si vous me conseillez de migrer vers un autre qu'IE (ce que j'aimerai bien...)
merci !


----------



## heliotrope (6 Mars 2005)

salut, 

je suis pas sur d'avoir saisi le pb ...

il existe bien d'autres navigateur pour mac par exemple : camino, shiiva, omniweb et opéra (je dois en oublier)
mais si tu cherches à obtenir l'affichage d'IE (quelle version ) pour tester tes sites je ne vois pas de solution

Pour quiconque fait une page web IE est un cauchemar(surtout pour l'xhtml et css)... pour bien des raisons dont l'origine se trouve dans le non respect des standards ou d'une interprétation libres de ceux ci.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (6 Mars 2005)

Firefox... Y'a qu'ça d'vrai


----------



## brome (6 Mars 2005)

Je confirme ce que dit heliotrope.

Tu peux passer des heures, en te basant sur les spécifications HTML et CSS du W3C, à paufiner un site qui passera sans problème sur 90% des navigateurs du marché, mais qui sera affiché de manière infâme par IE.

IE, qui ne respecte pas ces standards, est une véritable insulte à tous ceux qui se décarcassent pour faire évoluer et faciliter le design web.

Pour la gestion des signets dans Firefox, il est possible de les afficher dans la sidebar.
Firefox possède aussi l'énorme avantage de pouvoir recevoir presque tous les modules d'extension et les thèmes disponibles pour Mozilla. Du coup, ça permet de le transformer en client FTP, en client IRC, de gérer l'affichage des pages sur lesquelles on surfe, et tout un tas d'autres trucs de dingue.

Sinon, j'ai testé récemment Shiira, qui n'en est qu'à ses débuts mais qui m'a fait une trés bonne impression. J'apprécie surtout le fait qu'il soit développé en Cocoa, et donc mieux intégré à l'OS.


----------



## Didjo (6 Mars 2005)

Merci pour vos réponse rapides !
Je pense que je vais passer à Firefox.
Mais le probleme des pages affichées par IE reste le même, vu que 90 % des gens (et dont de nombreux indécis comme moi) naviguent sur IE, et ne voient pas mes sites correctement. Je vais faire un petit lien versla page de Firefox...
Sinon pour la Slidebar comment on peut l'afficher à part faire POMME+B ?

Merci beaucoup je change vers FF...


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme ce que dit heliotrope.
> 
> Tu peux passer des heures, en te basant sur les spécifications HTML et CSS du W3C, à paufiner un site qui passera sans problème sur 90% des navigateurs du marché, mais qui sera affiché de manière infâme par IE.
> 
> ...




tu prends soin de noter qu'internet explorer est infame pour les webmaster qui se decarcassent...
mais crois tu que firefox et sa qualite d'affichage horrible (comparer juste les point de choix sous la barre de recherche de google...entre ff et safari.) soit vraiment respectueux des images et autres gif que certains ce cassent les neurones a faire...

l'aspect visuel d'une page ne sera jamais comparable a celui de Safari ...
pour cela je ne le conseillerais pas,
 de plus son client ftp et loin d'etre aussi pratique que cyberduck...(free)
je ne suis donc vraiment pas convaincu par ff comme tu viens de le comprendre mais surtout je ne vois pas pourquoi le preferer a safari (ou Shiira....un excellent navigateur crée sur le moteur de safari...)

celui qui cherche un super navigateur choisira surement Omniweb (mais payant malheureusement)
en ce qui me concerne, Shiira est parfait, 
et safari fort pratique..
et je laisserais ff au pciste qui n'ont que peu de choix compare au notre....

en tout cas, je suis d'accord avec toi pour tout le reste....
et puis, pour tester l'affichage d'une page sur IE, il n'y a que IE



(ps, il y a aussi Icab (moyen) et Opera (bien mais en shareware ou plein de pub....))



allez, @+


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mars 2005)

shiira!!!!! est un safari avec des signets en tiroir!!

opera ausssi a des signets mais pas le tiroir pratique , il est en freeware mais avec des bandeaux de pub pas derangeantes dans un coin, 

shiira c'est:
la !


----------



## joeldu18cher (6 Mars 2005)

dans shiira , les signets se montrent par un petit click en haut a droite du navigateur ... pense a regler dans les preferences du navigateur, pour l'affichage des lettres , sinon, tu pourrais penser qu'il lit certaines lettres comme japonaises(c'est son origine) mais en fait il lit tres bien tous les caracteres


----------



## Spoutnick63 (6 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
Bien que beaucoup ont déjà répondu, j'ai envie de mettre mon grain de sel pour "défendre" Firefox. Après avoir essayé tout ce que j'ai pu de gratuit, j'ai décidé de garder Firefox.
Pourquoi : c'est le seul qui permette de bloquer les cookies de manière optionnelle :
1 - tout laisser passer
2 - laisser passer en posant la question
3 - ne rien laisser passer.
Safari,camino et autres n'ont pas l'option 2 (ou alors elle est bien cachée)

Je l'ai trouvé le plus rapide.

En plus, comme l'a dit Brome, il y a plein d'extention et de themes qui l'améliorent.
Pour info, j'utilise les extensions suivantes :
- downthemall
- calendar
- policy manager (pas évident à utiliser)
- configuration mania
- editeur de cookies
- googlebar
- tailletexte
- tabbrowser extensions
- local install
- image zoom

Je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul site qui me pose problème, c'est alapage.com. Leur réponse : vous n'avez qu'à utiliser  Explorer ! Sympa.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Bien que beaucoup ont déjà répondu, j'ai envie de mettre mon grain de sel pour "défendre" Firefox. Après avoir essayé tout ce que j'ai pu de gratuit, j'ai décidé de garder Firefox.
> Pourquoi : c'est le seul qui permette de bloquer les cookies de manière optionnelle :
> 1 - tout laisser passer
> ...



c'est vrai....



> Je l'ai trouvé le plus rapide.



oui, au prix d'un affichage médiocre...



> En plus, comme l'a dit Brome, il y a plein d'extention et de themes qui l'améliorent.
> Pour info, j'utilise les extensions suivantes :
> - downthemall
> - calendar
> ...



c'est vrai aussi....mais, tout depend de l'interet que tu porte a certains d'entre eux car, nombre de freeware specialise font certaines de ces actions au moins au si bien...mais ne sont pas integre au navigateur.... 



> Je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul site qui me pose problème, c'est alapage.com. Leur réponse : vous n'avez qu'à utiliser  Explorer ! Sympa.



avec Safari, je n'ai aucun probleme sur ce site...




tout ca pour dire que ff n'est pas (a mon humble avis ) indispensable...
et je ne vois pas pourquoi safari, a l'instar d'IE (ce qui dans son cas est justifié ) est si critiqué....surtout sous la forme de Shiira...
mais comme je disais plus haut, si le navigateur que recherche notre ami est pour verifier ses creations, seul IE permet de voir ce que voit un utilisateur d'IE...
car ce que lit FF, Safari le lit aussi....


donc, pour conclure, chaqu'un son truc (les gouts....)
mais d'apres ce que nous dis Didjo je pense que Shiira serait le plus aproprié...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (6 Mars 2005)

Pour découvrir les 9 navigateurs, par ici  ! Pour moi, c'est le renard sur Jaguar, Safari sur Panthère...


----------



## Macounette (6 Mars 2005)

Perso je trouve Firefox excellent... surtout dans la version optimisée G4.
Je l'utilise en alternance avec Safari: là où FF ne passe pas, Safari passe généralement. 
Pour les forums, FF est meilleur, surtout dans la gestion des balises ou encore des smileys ici sur MacGé. 
La gestion des favoris pourrait être meilleure, mais ça va.
Et pour finir, le grand PLUS de FF à mes yeux, c'est l'excellente extension Adblock pour bloquer les bandeaux de pub...  indispensable


----------



## minime (6 Mars 2005)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Voila je me posais la question, entre Safari, Firefox et IE, lequel génere le plus de problème ?



La version Mac d'Explorer avait un assez bon support des standards (HTML 4, CCS 1) lors de sa sortie, mais après *cinq ans* il a pris un sacré coup de vieux, les standards ont évolué et il n'a pas été remis à niveau.

IE était l'une des premières applis tournant sur OS X, mais aujourd'hui beaucoup de gens constatent un manque de stabilité. Il ne faut pas non plus attendre d'améliorations sur ce point, MS ayant cessé le développement de la version Mac.

Donc dans l'ensemble c'était quand même un bon navigateur au départ, avec des fonctions sympa, comme le zoom sur le texte, la possibilité de sauvegarder des pages dans l'Album (même s'il utilisait un format d'archive propriétaire, et que les pages sauvegardées étaient donc inutilisables dans un autre navigateur), mais pour répondre à la question c'est lui qui pose le plus de problèmes aujourd'hui, et il n'évoluera plus.



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> si le navigateur que recherche notre ami est pour verifier ses creations, seul IE permet de voir ce que voit un utilisateur d'IE...



Le moteur de rendu de IE/Mac est différent de celui d'IE/Win. Pour vraiment vérifier l'affichage il faudrait utiliser directement IE/Win sur un PC, ou sur Mac dans un émulateur.

Firefox rencontre un succès de plus en plus massif, depuis la sortie de la version 1.0 la fondation Mozilla a enregistré plus de 25 millions de téléchargements, et la part de marché d'Internet Explorer commence même à en souffrir. Firefox a maintenant un certain poids, c'est l'occasion de créer des sites en respectant les standards.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

tiens, peut etre que ce fil  et les liens que te y trouveras t'aideront pour ton choix....


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2005)

Il semble très bon ce ptit SHIIRA, je surf avec depuis quelques heures et il me satisfait pleinement, il semble en plus corriger quelques ptits défauts de SAFARI, dommage qu'il gère pas mieux les gifs que SAFARI et qu'on perde la correction orthographique en court de frappe, son point noir...


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2005)

d'autant que shiira est régulièrement mis à jour voir par exemple exposé sur les feuilles
maintenant il lu imanque les extensions de firefox qui rendent ce dernier terrrrrible


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> d'autant que shiira est régulièremetn mis à jour voir par exemple exposé sur les feuilles



Quel est le sens de cette phrase ?? Exposé sur les feuilles ??    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2005)




----------



## tornade13 (7 Mars 2005)

Salut

J'adore Safari mais parfois certain site apparaissent bizzarement voir pas du tout   
Donc safari au quotidien et quand ça merdouille firefox.


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

Entre Camino et Shiira, lequel choisir d'après vous ?
J'aimerais bien essayer l'un des deux, quels sont les forces et les faiblesses de l'un et de l'autre (pour ceux qui les utilisent voire qui les ont utilisés) ?
Merci


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2005)

juste une remarque sur Firefox:
il y a quelques jours, la page d'accueil présentait une pub énorme en page d'accueil qui couvrait en fait les articles.
Sur Safari, impossible de lire les articles: la pub restait scotchée..
Sur I.E, je pensais que ça passerait, mais non, pareil que Safari.
Seul Firefox + plugin AdBlock (blocage des pubs incrustées dans les pages) permettait de voir les pages.


----------



## geoffrey (7 Mars 2005)

Firefox a un gros avantage, c'est ses extensions, dont entre autre AdBlock qui permet de surfer sans pub !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Entre Camino et Shiira, lequel choisir d'après vous ?
> J'aimerais bien essayer l'un des deux, quels sont les forces et les faiblesses de l'un et de l'autre (pour ceux qui les utilisent voire qui les ont utilisés) ?
> Merci




si tu veux on avis, Camino n'apporte pas grand chose et a le choisir, autant choisir ff...
shiira, c'est Safari mais en mieux, le bouton nouvel onglet est fort pratique, de meme que le tiroir d'historique, signet et telechargement....
entre les 2, shiira est vraiment le plus agreable....
mais comme on le dit tout au long de ce fil, a toi de t'en faire une idee...
commence par Shiira, si tu aprecie safari, tu le trouvera a ton gout...
de plus il est (contrairement a camino) customisable.....et heureusement parce que je n'aprecie guere les boutons d'origines...


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> de plus il est (contrairement a camino) customisable.....et heureusement parce que je n'aprecie guere les boutons d'origines...



Tu m'étonnes, vive les poissons...  :mouais:


----------



## Didjo (7 Mars 2005)

Et ba maintenat l'hésitation se fait au niveau de Safari vs. Firefox
Safari : m'ai l'air un peu plus stable mais pas de tiroir et ça c'est très très très embêttant
Firefox : Des extensions, des themes (Safari aussi, vous allez dans son dossier et vous pouvez changer les images...) et un tiroir Historique/Favoris... mais il fait ramer tout mes autre logiciels mais en même temps j'ai un G3 plein à craquer...
Alor les avis ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Mars 2005)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Et ba maintenat l'hésitation se fait au niveau de Safari vs. Firefox
> Safari : m'ai l'air un peu plus stable mais pas de tiroir



shiira resout ce probleme de tiroir.......et est un peu léger que safari.....
tu devrais l'essayer...
comme ça, tu pourras mieux  comparer avec ff.....

j'ai comme qui dirait l'impression de me repeter.....


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux on avis, Camino n'apporte pas grand chose et a le choisir, autant choisir ff...
> shiira, c'est Safari mais en mieux, le bouton nouvel onglet est fort pratique, de meme que le tiroir d'historique, signet et telechargement....
> entre les 2, shiira est vraiment le plus agreable....


Voilà ce que je voulais savoir, merci...  de toute manière j'utilise déjà Firefox et Safari; et si Shiira est mieux que ce dernier, tant mieux.


----------



## Xman (8 Mars 2005)

Bon, je relance le sujet, tout simplement pour dire, qu'à la suite de la lecture de ce Post, j'ai réessayé à nouveau Shiira, que j'avais abandonné il y a quelques temps, portant mon choix sur Safari et FF.
Et, je trouve Shiira nettement plus agréable à utiliser que Safari, car plus complet, notamment grace à l'onglet, et de plus il fonctionne bien mieux que Safari sur ce Forum : (liens, images). par contre il me semble un peu moins rapide.
Quant à Firefox, il est tout simplement indispensable, il passe où les deux autres déclarent forfait.


----------



## Cekter (9 Mars 2005)

Ce que je trouve assez triste est la quasi obligation d'utiliser parfois IE... J'utilise en général Firefox mais sur certains sites (certaines banques par exemple) je dois utiliser IE ou sinon c'est bug et compagnie... Ce qui montre bien l'espèce de domination passive de microsoft... ça m'enerve un peu...


----------



## bondiblue (9 Mars 2005)

Un petit détail.
La domination de MS n'est pas du tout passive...
C'est une démarche monopolistique entreprise èpar tous les moyens) depuis des années. 
Certaines administrations vont jusqu' à imposer au citoyen non seumement IE, mais encore IE sous windows.
La plupart des lycéens ne communiquent que par MSN et ils ne savent même pas que c'est une application IRC parmi d'autres.


----------



## DVDB (9 Mars 2005)

Contrairement à ce qui est dit précedement, Safari, Firefox et bien je dis Bof...., les CSS action et les java ne sont pas tous lus sur ces plateformes, sur IE pas de problème, de plus quand on crée un site web on a tout intéret à ce qu'il fonctionne sur mac, PC, Linux.

Jusqu'à présent IE lit tout...., à quand les autres ?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Mars 2005)

Beau jete de troll... rien a redire


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2005)

Cekter a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve assez triste est la quasi obligation d'utiliser parfois IE... J'utilise en général Firefox mais sur certains sites (certaines banques par exemple) je dois utiliser IE ou sinon c'est bug et compagnie... Ce qui montre bien l'espèce de domination passive de microsoft... ça m'enerve un peu...




change de banque....


et svp, donnez moi des liens vers des site qui ne marche pas avec Shiira, je passe mes journee sur le web et je n'en ai pas rencontre....en meme temps, je ne les cherche pas....


----------



## pixelemon (9 Mars 2005)

DVDB a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce qui est dit précedement, Safari, Firefox et bien je dis Bof...., les CSS action et les java ne sont pas tous lus sur ces plateformes, sur IE pas de problème, de plus quand on crée un site web on a tout intéret à ce qu'il fonctionne sur mac, PC, Linux.
> 
> Jusqu'à présent IE lit tout...., à quand les autres ?




pfff... ça fait bien longtemps que le moteur de IE est utilisé (simulé) par d'autres navigateurs... et pour le développement de sites web en effet je visualise sur IE... c'est tout... j'optimise pour firefox safari et camino.

à force de visualiser des sites optimisés firefox ou safari les gens vont passer sur ces navigateurs (ou ces os) 

pour les banques l'avenir c'est la téléphonie mobile 

pour ma part mon choix est Firefox (en attendant safari v2 ?)


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Mars 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Firefox a un gros avantage, c'est ses extensions, dont entre autre AdBlock qui permet de surfer sans pub !!!


extensions? extensions? où les trouve t on? qu'apportent elles de si "different" ?   :rose:


----------



## geoffrey (9 Mars 2005)

Ou les trouver (entre autre) : Firefox Extensions

Qu'apportent elles : des plus indeniables a la navigation, securite, edition... C'est soit des extensions "invisibles" (qui apporteront directement des fonctionnalites a firefox), soit de nouveaux boutons, barre laterales, ...

Par exemple, voila quelques unes des extensions que j'utilise :
- Wikipedia : pour editer plus facilement une page Wiki
- DictionnarySearch : rechercher des mots dans des dictionnaires en ligne
- Bandwith Tester : pour tester la bande passante
- ImageToolbar : pour manipuler facilement les images des pages web
- QuickNote : une barre laterale pour prendre des notes
- SmileyExtra : plein de smiley a facilement visualiser et utiliser (barre laterale)
- TranslationPanel : traduire du texte tres rapidement entre plein de langues (barre laterale)
- ViewCookie : editeur de cookies
- Sage : aggegateur de news (barre laterale)
- BookmarkSynchroniser : permet de synchroniser les favoris via ftp
- AdBlock : permet de bloquer les bandeaux de pub

Et des centaines voire des milliers d'extensions existent, ce qui rend Firefox le plus complet des navigateurs, et en meme temps le plus leger... mais bon, y'a toujours des failles de securite


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Mars 2005)

Question sur Shiira : comment on fait Tabsposé ??


----------



## Didjo (9 Mars 2005)

bondiblue a dit:
			
		

> Un petit détail.
> La plupart des lycéens ne communiquent que par MSN et ils ne savent même pas que c'est une application IRC parmi d'autres.


iChat prendrais MSN en compte je prendrais iChat ! Mais MSN est l'IRC les plus complet sur PC (pas sur Mac, sur Mac c'est le plus stable, et dire si j'en ai testé !)



			
				DVDB a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à ce qui est dit précedement, Safari, Firefox et bien je dis Bof...., les CSS action et les java ne sont pas tous lus sur ces plateformes, sur IE pas de problème, de plus quand on crée un site web on a tout intéret à ce qu'il fonctionne sur mac, PC, Linux.
> 
> Jusqu'à présent IE lit tout...., à quand les autres ?


C'est pas lu par Firefox ? a ouai ssaye de faire lire une property:fixed en CSS à Internet Explorer toi !!!! Et IE lis tout, mais mal !!!!
Nan ce qu'il faudrait pour que des webmaster sur Mac (yen a pas mal plus que la moitié) puisse continuer à travailler normalement, ce serai que IE interprete tout normalement comme safari ou Firefox, et qu'il interprete pareil sur Mac et PC, il interprete différement sur Mac parceque c'est une ancienne version, et MS a arrêté le développement de IE sur Mac !!!
A ba MS !!!



			
				pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> pfff... ça fait bien longtemps que le moteur de IE est utilisé (simulé) par d'autres navigateurs... et pour le développement de sites web en effet je visualise sur IE... c'est tout... j'optimise pour firefox safari et camino.
> à force de visualiser des sites optimisés firefox ou safari les gens vont passer sur ces navigateurs (ou ces os)
> pour les banques l'avenir c'est la téléphonie mobile
> pour ma part mon choix est Firefox (en attendant safari v2 ?)


J suis completement d'accor pour les sites web, je fais pareil  mais il faudrait que les gens sachent que IE c'est nul, et leur expliquer pourquoi !

mais surtout : MS le sait : IE interprete mal, alors pourqoui ne résovent-ils pas ça ?

c'est bien triste pour l'avenir webmasterial tout ça...


----------



## Tangi (10 Mars 2005)

A vrai dire j'utilise Safari depuis le début et j'en suis fan, enfin tout ça pour dire que je ne vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à la gestion des signets par Safari. Tu as accès à tous les signets dans la barre latérale en haut, que demander de plus ??? Ca revient un peu à la même chose qu'à ta fenêtre tiroir, non ???


----------



## minime (10 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Question sur Shiira : comment on fait Tabsposé ??



F8, mais il faut récupérer une nightly build.



			
				Didjo a dit:
			
		

> MS a arrêté le développement de IE sur Mac !!! A ba MS !!!



:mouais:

MS n'est pas obligé de continuer le développement d'IE/Mac, déjà que la version PC n'avait plus évolué depuis plusieurs années. Et puis Apple développe le navigateur par défaut pour Mac OS X&#8230;


----------



## Didjo (10 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire j'utilise Safari depuis le début et j'en suis fan, enfin tout ça pour dire que je ne vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à la gestion des signets par Safari. Tu as accès à tous les signets dans la barre latérale en haut, que demander de plus ??? Ca revient un peu à la même chose qu'à ta fenêtre tiroir, non ???



koi ? dans la barre des signets ya les signets de la barre des signets ! si tu veux parler du petit livre qui ouvre la page le probleme est que cette page prend toute la fenetre et en la fermant on est obligé de rechercger la page. Ce serai parfait si la page qui prend tte la fentre prendrais que quelque centimentres, et que l'historique soit pas confondu avec les favoris (qu'ils ne soient pas à côté)....

Mais pour Safari on attend la version RSS de Tiger 

Mais en attendant moi c'est Firefox !


----------



## heliotrope (10 Mars 2005)

tu devrais essayer shiira qui propose un volet d'exploration des signets  et d'autres fonctionnalité intéressante 
c'est en quelque sorte un clone de safari


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais essayer shiira qui propose un volet d'exploration des signets  et d'autres fonctionnalité intéressante
> c'est en quelque sorte un clone de safari



bah! c'est pas faute de lui avoir dit......


----------



## heliotrope (10 Mars 2005)

le seul hic c'est l'absence docs sur le programme pas de mode d'emploi
et des raccourcis claviers mal inspirés (pour changer d'onglet "pomme + alt + (" ) à la longue ca gonfle
mais ces desagrement sont compensès par des petits trucs qui le distingue de safari et des autres navigateurs(je pense à un truc tout bete mais l'icone + à droite de chaque onglet pour en ouvrir un nouveau est bien pratique)

--> ici je lance un appel aux utilisateurs de shiira :
Comment utilise t'on tabexposé ?????


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> --> ici je lance un appel aux utilisateurs de shiira :
> Comment utilise t'on tabexposé ?????



f8

voir plus haut....


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai déjà posé la question...on m'a dit F8 mais faut la nightly buld... Où ça ??
P.S. : écrire un message sur MacGé, c'est impossible avec Shiira sauf réponse rapide.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà posé la question...on m'a dit F8 mais faut la nightly buld... Où ça ??
> P.S. : écrire un message sur MacGé, c'est impossible avec Shiira sauf réponse rapide.



faux, la preuve

gnagnagna.....


----------



## heliotrope (10 Mars 2005)

thx pour tabexposé j'avais raté l'info


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2005)

Ouff ... je viens de lire ce fil et je commence à faire mon choix.
J'ai switché depuis pres de 6 mois et depuis cet evenement, j'utilise
à 100% SAFARI. Perso, je le trouve pas mal mais effectivement c'est
pas le 4x4 du navigateur (certaines pages ne peuvent pas s'afficher,
les fonctionnalités sont limitées, etc.).
Pendant que mon gentil PB 12" se fait tripailler en réparation suite au
crash du DD , j'utilise sur le PC de ma tendre (houuuuuuu !!!, je sais)
le navigateur Firefox. Je le trouve pas mal du tout, néanmoins il me 
parait assez lourd pour le systeme. Est le cas sur Mac ????

Des le retour de mon alu, je testerai tout ca pour me faire une idée.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

un petit peu moins lourd, mais tout petit peu ...
par contre l'affichage est encore plus mediocre.....
d'ailleurs, personne ne semble choqué par cet affichage, curieux....


----------



## PommeQ (13 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un petit peu moins lourd, mais tout petit peu ...
> par contre l'affichage est encore plus mediocre.....
> d'ailleurs, personne ne semble choqué par cet affichage, curieux....



Il va falloir que je les teste ... car en ce qui me concerne j'aime un affichage net !!!
Je vais attendre le retour de mon PB avec encore plus d'impatience 

Tu utilises quoi Stook ? (j'ai pas le courage de remonter et lire tes posts, IoI)


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir que je les teste ... car en ce qui me concerne j'aime un affichage net !!!
> Je vais attendre le retour de mon PB avec encore plus d'impatience
> 
> Tu utilises quoi Stook ? (j'ai pas le courage de remonter et lire tes posts, IoI)




Shiira a 70%, safari à 29% et 1%de firefox parce que j'ai la flemme de le desinstaller et que je me dis :
il est bien ....mais des que je vois cette horreur a l'affichage, j'ouvre shiira et je le ferme.

son devellopement sur Pc etait necessaire vu la calamité de IE mais sur Mac, j'en vois pas trop l'interet, Safari est bon et en version Shiira, vraiment terrible....


----------



## NightWalker (13 Mars 2005)

J'utilise Safari depuis pratiquement le début... j'ai aussi testé Camino, Omniweb, Shiira et Firefox. Je reviens finalement sur Safari avec IE sous les coudes... En fait, Firefox est très proche de Safari et je l'utilise par défaut sur mon PC au travail. 

Je fini par adopter Safari au lieu de Firefox pour ces quelques points :

1. Sur Firefox, pour fermer un onglet, je suis obligé de sélectionner l'onglet puis cliquer sur la croix à droite de l'écran. Sur Safari, la croix pour fermer l'onglet se trouver sur l'onglet même.
2. Fonctionnalité sur Safari que j'apprécie beaucoup, mais qui n'existe pas sur les autres navigateurs c'est le *"SnapBack"*

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas encore ce que c'est le SnapBack, les nioubs. Par exemple vous lancez une recherche en haut à droite sur Google, i.e.. Apple. Vous allez obtenir une liste de résultat sur la page principale. Vous cliquez sur Apple, vous arrivez sur le site d'Apple et vous remarquerez que sur le champs de recherche en haut à droite vous avez maintenant un rond orange avec une flèche blanche. Si vous cliquez dessus vous allez revenir directement sur le résultat de la recherche. Lorsqu'on cherche dans un site c'est très pratique de pouvoir d'un seul clique revenir sur la première page.

Et si on continue l'exploration sur la page d'accueil d'Apple, "Menu Historique - Marquer la page comme snapback", dès que vous explorez plus loin, vous aurez aussi une icône "SnapBack" dans le champ URL. Si vous cliquez dessus Safari vous ramène vers la page de "référence" en l'occurrence la page d'accueil d'Apple.


----------



## mandarina (13 Mars 2005)

Je vais pas tarder à switcher, mais je me demande si sur Safari il possible d'utiliser la navigation gestuelle comme sur FireFox?


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Mars 2005)

mandarina a dit:
			
		

> la navigation gestuelle



la quoi???


----------



## minime (13 Mars 2005)

mandarina a dit:
			
		

> Je vais pas tarder à switcher, mais je me demande si sur Safari il possible d'utiliser la navigation gestuelle comme sur FireFox?



Ce n'est pas prévu à l'origine, mais ça peut s'arranger.


----------



## mandarina (13 Mars 2005)

Merci !
Génial, j'avais peur que ça n'existe pas !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mars 2005)

J'aime beaucoup Safari en fait, je ne l'avais quasiment pas utilisé depuis que j'ai reçu mon mac...mes anciennes habitudes ont voulu que j'installe Firefox avant de me poser plus de questions   

Finalement il est très plaisant ce petit browser avec son interface assez simple et soignée et ses signets super pratique (et d'accord, le snapback c'est pratique aussi  )

Par contre, GROS point négatif pour Safari: l'affichage d'un site basé sur une feuille de style complexe. J'ai passé la nuit et toute la journée à écrire un css pour un site complet et le rendu est nikel sur firefox, par contre sur Safari il y a de nombreux div (= sorte de tableau pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) qui ne s'affichent pas du tout au bon endroit, c'est très embêtant 

Enfin ça rest mon navigateur de surf principal, et firefox mon browser de preview quand je développe 

A propos, est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand sort la mise à jour de Safari? Parce que cette mauvaise gestion des css c'est quand même ennuyeux...


----------



## minime (13 Mars 2005)

Elle doit sortir en même temps que Tiger.


----------



## Dahas (14 Mars 2005)

Perso j'ai un problème que je ne trouve pas sous Linux/XP. Dès qu'une page a plusieurs gifs animés (un forum par exemple) j'ai des ralentissements du système, que ça soit sous FF ou Safari.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (16 Mars 2005)

Je dois avoir un Shiira HS : F8 ne fait rien, et je maintiens que je ne peux rien écrire sur MacGé sauf en réponse rapide...


----------



## PommeQ (17 Mars 2005)

Sur Shiira ... tout les e accentués apparaissent sous un caractere chinois   

C normal


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mars 2005)

ben, tu vois un caractère chinois....là:


ééééééééé

ben, non, a priori, ça viens de ton Shiira....et encore une fois, pas de probleme pour poster...


----------



## nicogala (21 Mars 2005)

Magnus: télécharge une nightly build pour avoir TabExposé (entre autre  ) , c'est sur la page de shiira, mais juste en dessous de l'icône de la version 0,9,3 et la dernière est notée 20050316 ou un truc du genre, ce qui signifie que c'est la nightly build du 16 mars 2005 ... mais elle ne va pas te plaire : elle est en anglais et japonais seulement 

D'ailleurs, ils ont une tactique marketting déplorable : pas de nouvelle version depuis septembre ! alors qu'il y a eu pas mal d'avancées dans les nightly, ils auraient pu passer facile en 0.9.4 voire .6 ... au moins pour occuper un peu les news des sites Mac ... d'autres changent de n° de version pour bcp moins que ça...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire j'utilise Safari depuis le début et j'en suis fan, enfin tout ça pour dire que je ne vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à la gestion des signets par Safari. Tu as accès à tous les signets dans la barre latérale en haut, que demander de plus ??? Ca revient un peu à la même chose qu'à ta fenêtre tiroir, non ???


Cette barre latérale a disparu de Safari sur mon Power Mac, du jour au lendemain


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Mars 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas prévu à l'origine, mais ça peut s'arranger.


Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de la navigation gestuelle. Très intéressant !


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Mars 2005)

Je n'ai pas de navigateur préféré, j'en utilise plusieurs et je change selon mais humeurs. Je n'utilise pas IE qui est une catastrophe. J'ai pendant un moment été accro à Firefox, puis je viens de passer à Camino que j'aime bien dans l'ensemble. Mais je viens de m'apercevoir qu'avec camino je ne peux pas répondre aux message sur macgé. Ma version doit être buggé.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Mars 2005)

Opera sous Classic était pas mal du tout mais la version Mac OS X est très décevante à mon humble avis.
Firefox est excellent mais ne supplante pas Safari. Du moins pour l'usage que j'ai du Ouaibe.
Tiens faudra que j'essaie Shiira et OmniWeb.


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Cette barre latérale a disparu de Safari sur mon Power Mac, du jour au lendemain



preference (pomme + , ) de safari + onglet signet 
et tu coches dans menu signet , inclure la barre des signets...

et hop, te revoila avec ta barre....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (22 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> preference (pomme + , ) de safari + onglet signet
> et tu coches dans menu signet , inclure la barre des signets...
> 
> et hop, te revoila avec ta barre....


Cette option était déjà cochée. Je l'ai décochée et recochée. Toujours pas de barre des signets.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Mars 2005)

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai installé un navigateur japonais, SunriseBrowser. Il est en version bêta, il reste beaucoup de travail à faire, il n'est disponible qu'en japonais et en anglais mais il est prometteur. A suivre...


----------



## Inor (29 Mars 2005)

Je l'aime bien, moi aussi, SunriseBrowser.
 Il vient de subir une petite mise à jour en 0.705.

Ici : http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/download-e.html


----------



## CheepnisAroma (29 Mars 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Je l'aime bien, moi aussi, SunriseBrowser.
> Il vient de subir une petite mise à jour en 0.705.
> 
> Ici : http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/download-e.html


Hah ! je ne suis pas le seul 

Merci pour l'info, j'y cours ! Que dis-je ? J'y vole :love:


----------



## gibet_b (30 Mars 2005)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> vu que 90 % des gens (et dont de nombreux indécis comme moi) naviguent sur IE



Ca, c'est que crois les gens qui naviguent sur IE  Cela fait plusieurs fois ces derniers jours que je vois sur Internet des résultats de l'ordre de 42 % IE / 36 % FireFox.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mars 2005)

Je ne voudrais surtout pas passer pour un pleurnicheur mais la barre des signets de Safari n'est toujours pas réapparue sur mon Power Mac. Pourtant l'option idoine est cochée dans les préférences 
Avez-vous été confrontés au même problème ?


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas passer pour un pleurnicheur mais la barre des signets de Safari n'est toujours pas réapparue sur mon Power Mac. Pourtant l'option idoine est cochée dans les préférences
> Avez-vous été confrontés au même problème ?


J'imagine que le raccourci "pomme+b" ne marche pas non plus ???

Menu "Présentation"-->"Barre de signets" est activée ou pas ??? Grisée ???






...


----------



## Macounette (30 Mars 2005)

Vire les préférences de Safari...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mars 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine que le raccourci "pomme+b" ne marche pas non plus ???
> 
> Menu "Présentation"-->"Barre de signets" est activée ou pas ??? Grisée ???...
> 
> ...


Euh... hum... en fait j'avais coché l'option Signets dans les préférences mais elle était désélectionnée dans le menu Présentation, probablement par étourderie. Pas fier :rose: 
Je m'étais jamais servi du menu Présentation, ça m'apprendra tiens.
Merci pour la capture d'écran. Sympa


----------



## Tangi (30 Mars 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Euh... hum... en fait j'avais coché l'option Signets dans les préférences mais elle était désélectionnée dans le menu Présentation, probablement par étourderie. Pas fier :rose:
> Je m'étais jamais servi du menu Présentation, ça m'apprendra tiens.
> Merci pour la capture d'écran. Sympa


Tant mieux alors...

Ravi de t'avoir rendu service ...


----------



## Inor (1 Avril 2005)

SunriseBrowser, le petit frère à Safari et Firefox, continue ses prudentes avancées, 
en passant à la version 0.708 - en français.
A suivre.  

Ici :  http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/fr/download.html


----------



## CheepnisAroma (1 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> SunriseBrowser, le petit frère à Safari et Firefox, continue ses prudentes avancées,
> en passant à la version 0.708 - en français.
> A suivre.
> 
> Ici :  http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/fr/download.html


Zou ! J'y cours !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Avril 2005)

Déjà la version 0.711 de SunriseBrowser, désormais disponible en français je le rappelle


----------



## Inor (3 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Déjà la version 0.711 de SunriseBrowser, désormais disponible en français je le rappelle



Bigre ! Ils sont pressés.
Je l'installe, tout de suite. 
C'est maintenant,là :

http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/fr/download.html


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Bigre ! Ils sont pressés.
> Je l'installe, tout de suite.
> C'est maintenant,là :
> 
> http://www.sunrisebrowser.com/fr/download.html


... vraiment _très_ pressés : la 0.713 est disponible  
Dites donc, les développeurs de SunriseBrowser, va falloir se calmer là ! Peux plus suivre moi


----------



## Ulyxes (3 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je développe aussi des sites Web.

Pourquoi vouloir choisir un seul navigateur, sauf à manquer de place ?  :-I       D'autant plus qu'ils sont gratuits.

Sur mon Mac, j'ai à la fois Firefox, IE, Mozilla, Netscape et Safari (dans l'ordre alphabétique). Tous ont leurs qualités et leurs défaut.

J'effectue ma mise au point d'abord sur Safari.
J'utilise IE le moins possible, sauf pour au final vérifier que cela "passe aussi" : 

Sur mes sites je met une bannière conseillant Safari, Mozilla et Netscape avec leurs liens repsectifs pour les charger plus une image d'IE avec une croix dessus )

J'estime Safari le plus rapide à se lancer et à travailler, par contre, il ne charge pas les pages complètes.

Lorque je veux charger une page complète, j'utilise Firefox, Mozilla ou Netscape (avec une légère préférence pour Firefox, qui se lance plus vite que Mozilla, lui-même plus rapide que Netscape.

Voilà mon expérience et j'espère que cela vous sera utile.
A+
Ulyxes


----------



## Inor (3 Avril 2005)

Bien d'accord avec toi, Ulyxes.

J'ai, aussi, plusieurs butineurs d'installés, qui ont chacun leurs avantages.   

Au passage, si tu réalise des sites web, tu dois vérifier leurs conformités avec plusieurs de ces bowsers.
SunriseBrowser propose la vérification de leurs conformités aux normes internationales concernant HTLM et CSS. ( dans vérifier ). Cela peut, éventuellement, t'intéresser ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> ...
> SunriseBrowser propose la vérification de leurs conformités aux normes internationales concernant HTLM et CSS. ( dans vérifier ). Cela peut, éventuellement, t'intéresser ?


J'ajoute que SunriseBrowser est en open source, ce qui là aussi peut-être t'intéresser.


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Avril 2005)

Merci Inor,

>J'ai, aussi, plusieurs butineurs d'installés, qui ont chacun leurs avantages.   

Dans mon message initial, je parlais surtout de l'aspect développement Web, mais pour ce qui est de "butiner", j'utilise les uns et les autres, mon choix se faisant surtout d'après le 1er qui démarre ou parce l'un d'eux est déjà ouvert.  Dans l'ensemble, je ne trouve pas que leurs différences soient rédhibitoires.

De plus, en avoir plusieurs est une sécurité :  si on n'en a qu'un et qu'il est planté, comment fait-on pour télécharger une éventuelle mise-à-jour ?  Ceci m'est arrivé :  4 sur 5 se plantant au démarrage à cause .... d'une extension QuickTime vérolée (comprenne qui pourra ...!). Le dernier à fonctionner encore était Safari. J'ai eu peur.

S'ils étaient payants, je comprendrais qu'on se creuse la tête pour faire le meilleur choix, mais là je pense que ceux qui se posent la question auront plus vite fait d'en charger plusieurs - surtout avec l'Adsl - qu'à se faire du mourron.

<Au passage, si tu réalise des sites web, tu dois vérifier leurs conformités avec plusieurs de ces <bowsers.
<SunriseBrowser propose la vérification de leurs conformités aux normes internationales concernant <HTLM et CSS. ( dans vérifier ). Cela peut, éventuellement, t'intéresser ? 

Oui, merci beaucoup ; je ne connaissais pas du tout, je vais regarder.

> Open source : 

Merci de l'info, par contre, là, je n'envisage pas en ce moment d'y travailler.

A++
Ulyxes


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Avril 2005)

SunriseBrowser en version 0.715. Eh oui, trois jours après 0.713. Sur vos Mac. Maintenant. Ce navigateur japonais en open source est un misàjourtouslestroisjours-ciel 
Ouh là, j'ferais mieux d'aller me coucher moi  :sleep:


----------



## Inor (7 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> SunriseBrowser en version 0.715. Eh oui, trois jours après 0.713. Sur vos Mac. Maintenant. Ce navigateur japonais en open source est un misàjourtouslestroisjours-ciel
> Ouh là, j'ferais mieux d'aller me coucher moi  :sleep:



Eh bien, aujourd'hui, version 0.716. En français.  
Quel rythme !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, aujourd'hui, version 0.716. En français.
> Quel rythme !


Effectivement, je l'ai installée tout à l'heure. A noter que sur leur page d'accueil leur anglais s'est amélioré. Notes de la version 0.715 :



> *Corrected : The problem that parts of preferences were not applied (Only pop-up block is not applied yet, why?)*



On comprend mais c'est pas limpide. Enfin bon s'il fallait que je traduise ça en japonais...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

un bon sujet de flood ce navigateur, je vais m'y mettre......on dirai Iscroll.....une mise a jour par jour.....  

en tout cas, bon courage a vous, je l'ai pas trouve transcendantal......
je reste donc sur Shiira...


----------



## Schanktara (7 Avril 2005)

A propos de Shiira, j'ai un iMac G5 et j'ai testé il y a quelques semaines ce navigateur. 

Il est intéressant mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait mouliner mon pauvre G5 !   Uniquement Shiira d'ouvert et j'ai l'impression d'avoir la conduite d'aération à côté de mes oreilles. J'ai trouvé ceci très étrange   

De mon côté, je navigue, au choix et selon mon humeur, avec Safari, Firefox optimisé G5 et Camino.

Opera : il n'y a rien à faire, je ne m'y fais pas, mais je l'ai sous le coude pour tester mes sites web
IE : jamais utilisé


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Schanktara a dit:
			
		

> A propos de Shiira, j'ai un iMac G5 et j'ai testé il y a quelques semaines ce navigateur.
> 
> Il est intéressant mais qu'est-ce qu'il fait mouliner mon pauvre G5 !   Uniquement Shiira d'ouvert et j'ai l'impression d'avoir la conduite d'aération à côté de mes oreilles. J'ai trouvé ceci très étrange



oui, je sais pas pourquoi mais il donne l'impression de tirer plus sur le G5 que sur le G4.....
mais c'est juste une impression j'ai verifier dans le moniteur d'activite.....
ceci dit, on va pas se lancer dans le probleme de l'imac ici....mais meme avec safari..... :mouais:
en tout cas, Shiira est moins lourd que Safari, ça c'est sur...


----------



## geoffrey (7 Avril 2005)

Se serait peut etre bien d'ouvrir un top special SunriseBrowser ou ceux qui l'utilisent pourrait nous le presenter un peu, ainsi que ses evolutions, non ?


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Se serait peut etre bien d'ouvrir un top special SunriseBrowser ou ceux qui l'utilisent pourrait nous le presenter un peu, ainsi que ses evolutions, non ?


Je pensais exactement à la même chose...

[mode=[B]rabat-joie[/B]]
Je n'ai rien contre SunriseBrowser ... Mais peut être que d'ouvrir un fil dédié exclusivement à ce petit navigateur serait la meilleure solution, parce que ne plus entendre parler que des mises à jour de ce dernier, ça devient... enfin bref... Ne le prenez pas mal surtout ...
[/mode=*rabat-joie*]

...


----------



## Inor (7 Avril 2005)

Ok, ok ...
Vous avez raison : les plaisanteries les meilleurs sont les plus courtes.  :love: 

Au passage, sur le site de présentation du << petit qui monte >>, j'ai trouvé un bref historique sur les principaux butineurs Mac.

Ici :  http://darrel.knutson.com/mac/www/browsers.html

Cela pourrait - peut-être - intéresser un plus vaste public ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ok ...
> Vous avez raison : les plaisanteries les meilleurs sont les plus courtes.  :love:
> 
> Au passage, sur le site de présentation du << petit qui monte >>, j'ai trouvé un bref historique sur les principaux butineurs Mac.
> ...



le rapport entre skype et les navigateurs....?


----------



## Inor (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le rapport entre skype et les navigateurs....?



Une simple erreur. Désolé. :rose: 
J'ai rectifié.

Ici :  http://darrel.knutson.com/mac/www/browsers.html


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Avril 2005)

Inor a dit:
			
		

> Une simple erreur. Désolé. :rose:
> J'ai rectifié.
> 
> Ici :  http://darrel.knutson.com/mac/www/browsers.html



ha, ok......je ne comprenais pas,.....merci du coup, cette page est pas mal......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> un bon sujet de flood ce navigateur, je vais m'y mettre......on dirai Iscroll.....une mise a jour par jour.....
> 
> en tout cas, bon courage a vous, je l'ai pas trouve transcendantal......
> je reste donc sur Shiira...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, la 0.716 est dispo 
Bon j'arrête de poster sur les mises à jour de SB sinon je ne m'en sors plus


----------



## Tangi (7 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, la 0.716 est dispo
> Bon j'arrête de poster sur les mises à jour de SB sinon je ne m'en sors plus


Sage résolution ...


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (9 Avril 2005)

Voilà, je viens d'ajouter Shiira et SunriseBrowser à mon comparatif sur les navigateurs ! Ce qui porte le total de butineurs à 11 !


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

bon, je suis passé a Omniweb....et là, je suis tombé amoureux..... 

la gestion des preferences pour une page est excellente......!
la gestion des onglets est impressionante (bon, sur le 12" ca fait un peu juste mais sur le 17, c'est nickel....)

enfin, un super navigateur....rapide, sacrement plus bô que ff (autant pour l'affichage que pour l'interface), le top!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> bon, je suis passé a Omniweb....et là, je suis tombé amoureux.....


Le coup de foudre hein ? heureux homme 
Dis en plus... Pourquoi ce coup de foudre ? Qu'est-ce qui t'a fait craquer ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de foudre hein ? heureux homme
> Dis en plus... Pourquoi ce coup de foudre ? Qu'est-ce qui t'a fait craquer ?



ben, deja tu peux faire des recherches de thermes dans une pages, ensuite il gere les onglet a la Acrobat reader.....

il est rapide, permet un reglage des options page par page....
les page info te permettent d'obtenir tous les liens et autre images sur la page avec une facilite...
et puis, essaie le.....


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ... essaie le.....


Pourquoi pas ?  
Je vais le télécharger et je confierai mes impressions.


----------



## Tangi (12 Avril 2005)

Salut, j'avais découvert il y a quelques mois, dans un magazine : , sans l'avoir testé directement...

Il ne coûte que 12$, et n'est pas un navigateur à proprement parler, il ajoute juste des fonctions qui manquent cruellement dans Safari pour faire de Safari un vrai champion (déjà que c'est mon favori, alors avec ces quelques fonctions supplémentaires)...

Vous trouverez des informations en français ici, sur un site suisse...

Voilà, quelques fonctions qu'ajoute Saft ! :


"Enregistrer la fenêtre" est un outil fantastique. Il vous permet de sauvegarder l'état actuel de la fenêtre avec ses onglets, pour recharger automatiquement tous les onglets tels qu'ils  l'étaient, ultèrieurement. Cette fonction est la même que les "Workspaces" d'Omniweb que j'ai toujours adorés.
Affichage "plein-écran" ;
Affichage d'une barre latérale dans laquelle on retrouve des fils d'information RSS ou des scripts ;
Permet de paramêtrer des raccourcis, ainsi, quand je tape "vt omniweb" dans la barre d'adresse de Safari, je lance une recherche sur VersionTracker sur le mot "omniweb", ou encore quand je tape "fm the vines" toujours dans la barre d'adresse, je lance une recherche sur la Fnac.com, dans la catégorie "Disque variétés" sur les mots "the vines". Génial ...
Je peuxx annuler une entrée, par exemple, je sélectionne par mégarde, le texte que j'écris et je tape zz, et bien pour revenir en arrière ,j'utilise le raccourci bien connu "pomme+z", et hop ça annule la dernière manip...
On peut activer la recherche instantanée, une fonction bien connue du monde Mozilla. Vous chargez une page, tapez  quelques lettres et le navigateur vous mène directement à l'endroit de la page qui contient  ces lettres. C'est un moyen de faire une recherche  rapidement, sans passer par la fenêtre  traditionnelle.

Je ne fais que tester pour l'instant, mais je crois bien que je vais débourser 12$ dans peu de temps...

...


----------



## Nidhal (12 Avril 2005)

Moi je préfere Firefox je n'utilise plus IE quelque fois j utilse safari et camimo


----------

